# Flash Player wont work after installing



## jgamarillas92 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey guys, i was really hoping u could help me out. i have installed flash player many times on my mac and it still says i missing it. im not sure if with something in my plug-ins or a messed anything up at all. i really need help cause i cant see any videos or anything and its very boring having those kinds of restrictions. especially cause i love this computer. lol, i would appreciate any kind of help. thanx


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

jgamarillas92 said:


> hey guys, i was really hoping u could help me out. i have installed flash player many times on my mac and it still says i missing it. im not sure if with something in my plug-ins or a messed anything up at all. i really need help cause i cant see any videos or anything and its very boring having those kinds of restrictions. especially cause i love this computer. lol, i would appreciate any kind of help. thanx


Hi jgamarillas92,

What version Flash are you talking about and what are the specs of your Mac please?


----------



## jgamarillas92 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ive been trying to download Flash Player 9 for my Mac OS X, its a PowerPC. I have exactly what it needs, it goes through the whole process normally, it even opens up my firefox exactly how its supposed to when u are done downloading, but it still says that i am missing a plug-in.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How are you testing flash player: using the adobe test page or a specific web page?

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/

Can you try to see if it is working in Safari, this may be a Firefox issue, not flash alone and this would help determine that?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

... hmmm interesting. I'm new to all this Flash stuff and I don't develop my own website but I've just learnt something.

Having an Intel Mac, in order to test my Browsers Flash Playing capabilities I have to run my browser in Rosetta mode as per the Adobe Website link.

So on my Intel Mac I can only view the Flash content but I need to switch Safari over to run under Rosetta emulation if I want to view the Shockwave content .... below is the blurb:



> _Shockwave Player has not yet been ported to run natively on the new Intel-based Macintosh computers and currently only runs in Rosetta emulation mode. To install and use Shockwave Player on an Intel-based Macintosh, you will need to run the browser in Rosetta emulation mode. Follow the instructions below to launch your browser in Rosetta emulation mode._


----------



## Macten2007 (Aug 13, 2007)

Go to System Preferences>Quicktime>Advanced> Mime settings>Miscellaneous and disable Flash media.


----------



## LawMan5643 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with my flash player for windows XP. I've downloaded both the regular flash player & the shock wave & neither one seems to work. Can someone please tell me how to get the flash player to work. You can email me directly.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

LawMan, welcome to TSG! I would recommend removing your email address as this site does get crawlers that pick up email addresses for SPAM purposes. Also, I would suggest reposting your query in the Windows XP section to get more relevant help. Not that Mac people don't know anything about Windows machines, but you'll be likely to get help faster and it will be more tailored to your needs. Good luck, and hope you enjoy the site!


----------

